
Refactoring via Testing - josephinestone
http://www.yusufaytas.com/refactoring-untested-code/
======
codermobile
I've been there. My manager wanted me to add new features to a completely
alien codebase. I've tried to touch it minimally or change it as less as I can
but it didn't work out. I've failed and moved to another team.

